# RAE Dictionary



## VenusEnvy

I have noticed that a link to the RAE dictionary pops up when a word is not found in the WR dictionary (but, only sometimes, not all times). Well, today I found the word I was looking for in the WR dictionary, but the definition didn't suffice, and I wanted to search the RAE one. Is it possible to place a link to the site off to the side, underneathe the panel saying:

Si no has encontrado exactamente lo que estas buscando: 
1. Busca "RAE" en los forums de WordReference. 
2. Si aun así no encuentras la respuesta, pregúntalo tu mismo en el forum inglés-español.  Te sorprenderás de lo amable que es la gente ahí.  

Is this possible? Thanks for your time y'all!


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I have noticed that a link to the RAE dictionary pops up when a word is not found in the WR dictionary (but, only sometimes, not all times). Well, today I found the word I was looking for in the WR dictionary, but the definition didn't suffice, and I wanted to search the RAE one. Is it possible to place a link to the site off to the side, underneathe the panel saying:
> 
> Si no has encontrado exactamente lo que estas buscando:
> 1. Busca "RAE" en los forums de WordReference.
> 2. Si aun así no encuentras la respuesta, pregúntalo tu mismo en el forum inglés-español.  Te sorprenderás de lo amable que es la gente ahí.
> 
> Is this possible? Thanks for your time y'all!



Hi Venus,

I'll leave your question for Mike.  What I have done is to place a link button in my Favorites/Bookmarks tool bar.  Here's the link if you want it:
http://www.rae.es/

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## el alabamiano

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I have noticed that a link to the RAE dictionary pops up when a word is not found in the WR dictionary (but, only sometimes, not all times). Well, today I found the word I was looking for in the WR dictionary, but the definition didn't suffice, and I wanted to search the RAE one. Is it possible to place a link to the site off to the side, underneathe the panel saying:
> 
> Si no has encontrado exactamente lo que estas buscando:
> 1. Busca "RAE" en los forums de WordReference.
> 2. Si aun así no encuentras la respuesta, pregúntalo tu mismo en el forum inglés-español. Te sorprenderás de lo amable que es la gente ahí.
> 
> Is this possible? Thanks for your time y'all!


If you want to go straight to the search feature of the RAE, the link is:

http://buscon.rae.es/diccionario/drae.htm

Also, you can add the link to your signature for easy access, if you choose.

I made a couple of examples, which if I added to my signature, it would look something like this:




> _el alabamiano_
> _Busca en *WordReference*
> Busca en *RAE*
> _


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thanks, all. I have added the link to my favorites. I just thought it would be easi_er_ access to post it somewhere on that page.    Thanks, though.


----------



## Edwin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Thanks, all. I have added the link to my favorites. I just thought it would be easi_er_ access to post it somewhere on that page.    Thanks, though.



I find that using the browser: Mozilla's Firefox, one can open several webpages at the same time and have them arranged as ''tabs''. This makes it easier to switch back and forth.  It is worth getting Mozilla's Firefox just for the tabs feature! You can get it free from here: http://www.mozilla.org/

Using Firefox's tabs is much simpler than using the links to the WordRef dictionary and to the RAE.  You can keep them open in separate tabs and visit quickly as the need arises.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi VenusEnvy and all,

There is a link.  Whenever you look up a Spanish word in the dictionary, under the list of "close words" you will see a link named "Definition".  Click it and you will go to RAE.  Is this not what you wanted?

For example:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=solo

At the least, maybe I need to find a way to make the link more prominent!  Maybe that is why it seems that nobody clicks it.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi VenusEnvy and all,
> 
> There is a link. Whenever you look up a Spanish word in the dictionary, under the list of "close words" you will see a link named "Definition". Click it and you will go to RAE. Is this not what you wanted?
> 
> For example:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=solo
> 
> At the least, maybe I need to find a way to make the link more prominent!  Maybe that is why it seems that nobody clicks it.
> 
> Mike



Hello Mike...If it said Definition from RAE, the problem would disappear.

thanks,
Cuchu
PS- thanks for the haircut


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Cuchu,

That was an excellent suggestion, and quite easy to implement!  I still want to move it though.

The link now says "Definición RAE".  (I hope my abbreviation sounds right to Spanish ears.)

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Sounds good Mike,
Thanks to both you and Edwin for suggesting Firefox.  I loaded it late last night, and while I'm still learning to config. it, it seems cleaner and faster than IE and Safari.  It allows one to pre-load  WR into the Search facility too!!!  This is part of the Mozilla utilities, so I didn't have to create any new toolbars or links.  Bravo Mike!
Cuchu


----------



## VenusEnvy

I will try to download that Modzilla thing. I am, at times, weary of downloading big scary programs on my little personal PC, but it's safe, and all?   

Cuchu: Where's the flower???      Now, some monkey is sitting on it . . .

Mike: Thanks for the change, I noticed it after you said something. I will use it to my advantage.


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I will try to download that Modzilla thing. I am, at times, weary of downloading big scary programs on my little personal PC, but it's safe, and all?
> 
> Cuchu: Where's the flower???      Now, some monkey is sitting on it . . .
> 
> Mike: Thanks for the change, I noticed it after you said something. I will use it to my advantage.



Hi Venus...the flower is still in my garden, under two feet of snow.  Guess I just got tired of some of the foreros assuming I was of the female persuasion  because I like flowers!!   So....for a while at least, you get to see the hairy side of me, along with my trusty old manual typewriter...the one I always use in the Culture forum.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Edwin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Sounds good Mike,
> Thanks to both you and Edwin for suggesting Firefox.  I loaded it late last night, and while I'm still learning to config. it, it seems cleaner and faster than IE and Safari.  It allows one to pre-load  WR into the Search facility too!!!  This is part of the Mozilla utilities, so I didn't have to create any new toolbars or links.  Bravo Mike!
> Cuchu




A neat thing about Firefox is that if you make a folder for a collection of Bookmarks by going to "Manage Bookmarks", when you pull down Bookmarks and open the folder, at the bottom of the list you have the option "Open in Tabs". If you do this it will open all the pages in the folder with tabs at the top. 

VenusEnvy, I cannot vouch for the safety of downloading Mozilla's Firefox browser, but I've been using it for several months (in fact I just updated to the latest version) and I haven't had any problems with it. I also use Mozilla's email program Thunderbird and it works pretty well.  Besides the tabs, I have noticed that Mozilla seems much better at blocking popup ads -- compared to Internet Explorer.


----------



## cuchuflete

Firefox is not perfect--
two issues so far...I have Safari and firefox open side by side to verify--
Firefox does not display the smilies to the right of this text entry box...it puts a button with a drop down list up above...much slower.

Further, if i down arrow or page down while the cursor is here, nothing happens.  So to reveal the 'submit reply' button, I have to use the scroll bar, or click outside this box and then hit pagedown.
pain in the neck.

But it is much faster than IE or even Safari.

Cuchu


----------



## Edwin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Firefox is not perfect--
> two issues so far...I have Safari and firefox open side by side to verify--
> Firefox does not display the smilies to the right of this text entry box...it puts a button with a drop down list up above...much slower.



I don't have this problem with my two PCs: one running Windows XP and one running Windows 2000 Professional. What  operating system are you using?


----------



## DesertCat

Well, since he uses Safari, I assume he is using a Mac of some sort.  The browser versions for the Mac are unfortunately sometimes less evolved than those for PCs. 

In my view IE shouldn't be used at all.


----------



## cuchuflete

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Well, since he uses Safari, I assume he is using a Mac of some sort. The browser versions for the Mac are unfortunately sometimes less evolved than those for PCs.
> 
> In my view IE shouldn't be used at all.



Good deductive reasoning DesertCat--  Mac OS X.  I don't know if 'less evolved' is the correct description, but the behaviour of the 
VB program code is certainly different when I use a PC, some things are better, some worse.  However, since I switched from OS 9, which was pure, proprietary Apple code, to OS X, which is essentially Unix with a Mac wrapper, the differences are mainly cosmetic.  And yes, IE should be avoided for many reasons, from security to its strange logic, and many things in between.

thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## Leopold

Maybe some of you may like a Firefox plugin: Mouse gestures

Quite useful for lazy people like me...

L.


----------

